

Employee or independent contractor (good technical overview) - grellas
http://www.mofo.com/files/Uploads/Images/100326ELC.pdf

======
euroclydon
Here is a good article with tax advice for individuals:

<http://www.biztaxtalk.com/node/3#ruIC>

------
euroclydon
Hey Joel, how about a legal and tax Stack Exchange by state? This is the type
of material I would expert to find in there.

